
Show HN: MacUpdater 1.5 released. Keep all your apps updated - corecode
https://www.corecode.io/macupdater/index.html
======
luckman212
Not affiliated, but this is a clean, compact and efficient app. I've got 2
Macs, and keeping the apps updated on both of them (including non-MAS apps)
was a bit of a chore before this. Now it's something a hardly have to think
about. Highly recommended.

